# Bankrolling future Apostasy



## Unoriginalname (May 19, 2015)

I know someone here recently posted a thread discussing the shrinking rolls of the PCUSA. While it is good to see that the PCUSA with its continual rejection is dwindling in influence and popularity; we know that because of monetary endowments, they have money to burn for years, even if their offering dries up. I am sure plenty of those who left money to the PCUSA did so before they openly embraced apostasy and did so hoping to build God's kingdom. Would it be cynical to say that people should not will large sums of money to churches because they can never no the future faithfulness of the church? Is there a biblical example of people that addresses this?


----------



## chuckd (May 19, 2015)

There is Biblical warrant to make a will.
Gen. 25:5 _And Abraham gave all that he had unto Isaac._
2 Kings 20:1 _In those days was Hezekiah sick unto death. And the prophet Isaiah the son of Amoz came to him, and said unto him, Thus saith the Lord, Set thine house in order; for thou shalt die, and not live._
Rom. 8:17 _and if children, then heirs;_
Gal. 3:15 _Brethren, I speak after the manner of men; Though it be but a man’s covenant, yet if it be confirmed, no man disannulleth, or addeth thereto._

Not to say that a person's estate may not go to charities, but it is typically centered around children. Children may do many sinful things with it. Charities likewise. That shouldn't be the fault of the person who made the will since they were doing it out of good intentions.


----------



## Edward (May 19, 2015)

Watching the apostasy of the PCUSA and ECUSA certainly suggests that we should give for current work rather than leave it to unknown parties to use. I would include using funds for construction of facilities for current use, even if there was a risk that they would be mis-used by future generations.


----------

